# Congrat Candace!



## gotsomerice (Sep 23, 2008)

I was looking at the June 08 Orchid magazine. One of the FCCs was your! Paph Armini White. It is nice to see that someone else win FCC not just KrullSmith!:clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 23, 2008)

Yay, Candace!


----------



## Heather (Sep 23, 2008)

Yippeee!!!!


----------



## Candace (Sep 23, 2008)

> It is nice to see that someone else win FCC not just KrullSmith!



Thanks. I would imagine the 7 or 8 FCC's in one year is a record, no? That should be in Guinness Book of World Records if you ask me.


----------



## gotsomerice (Sep 23, 2008)

Is this your first FCC? Are you breeding this plant? So yellow doesn't fade to white at all? Amazing!


----------



## Candace (Sep 23, 2008)

Yes it is and yes I am, but so far no crosses have taken. It may lighten slightly more but yes, it does stay yellow. I think I'm out of pollen so any future crosses will have to wait a while.


----------



## Hera (Sep 23, 2008)

:clap:Way to grow!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 23, 2008)

Cool! Congrats! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 24, 2008)

The crosses not taking is a hint to send plant on a vacation to NYC!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 24, 2008)

Very nice!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Shadow (Sep 24, 2008)

Congratulations! :clap:


----------



## toddybear (Sep 24, 2008)

Way to go Candace!


----------



## Corbin (Sep 25, 2008)

Everybody has already said it but I'll say it again anyway. Congratulations!


----------



## Nutz4Paphs (Sep 26, 2008)

WOW!!! Gorgeous and an FCC no less! Any FCC is worth celebrating:clap:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 27, 2008)

Went and dug up my June 08 Orchids magazine to have a look - gorgeous bloom Candace.


----------



## Candace (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks.


----------

